# StartingOut's Lawn Journal or: How I learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Poa



## Startingout (Jun 5, 2019)

Picture at seed down on August 18 2019

Note: I'll try and add a few more renovation pictures over the next few days.

At the beginning of this summer, I decided that a lawn renovation was the best course of action. I wanted to address the main issues with the lawn that I have been fighting since having been hit with the "lawn bug" this spring.


The lawn was not enjoyable to care for. Mowing with the then Honda Hrx217 rotary mower felt like an off-road adventure each week. The earth beneath the grass was not flat and had been abused by nature since the house was built in the 80's.

The lawn was not irrigated properly and we did not want to play the hose game anymore. We installed a drip system in our garden last year and realized incredible yields. Installing a professional irrigation system is something we felt would vastly increase our back yard experience.

The grass included: Bentgrass, Poa Triv, Poa Annua, and very small patches of Fine and Chewings Fescue. I'd estimate 90:20 Bad:Good. If I told you the street on Google Earth, you would laugh when you saw the overhead.

A lawn renovation allowed me to quickly address the acidic soil issues that allowed moss to plague the shaded areas of the yard. (Very common in the PNW)

So a Renovation was a sure bet... Backwards planning the date of renovation to begin shortly after a family visit (July 5), it gave me about a month of preparation to planned seed down date of August 10 (Real Date of August 18 2019): 


1. Apply multiple applications of Glyphosate.
2. Have 15 yards of top soil delivered.
3. Bring in a Bobcat with a Harley Rake for a level and grade.
4. Install a professional irrigation system.
5. Re-level post irrigation install.
6. Test irrigation and fallow to promote seed germination of weeds.
7. Re-apply Glyphosate.
8. Drop Seed.

*The Twist*
Earlier this year I contacted @Rule11 and asked him how his Poa Renovation went. After much back and forth, I decided that I was going to try and renovate my lawn with Two Putt or Poa _reptans_. Its advertised as a creeping bluegrass. Between Rule11's renovation and our local golf course's (Chambers Bay) successful transition to Poa greens, it felt like a fun challenge, and also a smart decision. Because Poa naturally dominates the PNW, choosing a cultivar that can out compete Poa Annua and Poa Triv felt like the wise choice. Time will tell if this was the right call.


Self Explanatory


Lawn Summer 2017


Post Scalp, Glyphosate (5JUL19 Application), and SunJoe Scarifier - July 12 2019


Moved Top Soil on Yard. Removed 15x15 Concrete Pad. Prepped Machines. Put Hole in Fence (Trencher Pictured) - July 13 2019


Rough Level. Notice the Loose Thatch. - July 13 2019


Irrigation System Progress Picture. - July 15 2019


Irrigation Near Completion. Needed to Set Heads to Grade and Begin Final Level. - July 31 2019

*Seed Down on August 18 2019*


7 Days Post Seed. Notice Worm Castings - August 25 2019


12 Days Post Seed. Placed "Get Well Soon" and "You're #1" Balloons to Give the Lawn Some Positive Energy (and Scare off the Birds) - August 30 2019


15 Days Post Seed. Grass is really starting to take off (Couple Balloons Took off too) - September 02 2019


17 Days Post Seed - First Mow. Also First Mow with Baroness LM66. Cut @ .6" - September 04 2019


30 Days Post Seed. Planted Some Vegetation on the Back Fence. Swapped out Some Furniture. - September 19 2019


35 Days Post Seed. Areas Filling in Slowly. - September 24 2019

As of September 26 2019, I'd call the renovation a success. Currently, I am pushing Nitrogen applications and N-EXT products to promote lateral growth to set the lawn up for a healthy recovery in the spring. Current issues are Earthworm Castings which I just applied Early Bird yesterday. This morning showed very good suppression so I'm looking forward to the remaining areas to fill in.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Awesome! Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Nice work! The balloons were a nice touch.


----------



## Startingout (Jun 5, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Awesome! Looks great :thumbup:


Appreciate it.



rob13psu said:


> Nice work! The balloons were a nice touch.


Thanks! We thought they were hilarious.


----------



## Startingout (Jun 5, 2019)

September 29, 2019

Lowered the Baroness HOC to 1/2" on Friday. Also lowered the Mclane HOC to use for trim passes which outlines the yard. The Mclane fits into tighter spaces and I don't mind beating up the roller on the pavers. I Should have measured the Mclane HOC because it came out closer to 3/8". I'll readjust for next cut because it looks ridiculous in some spots and placed those areas under unnecessary stress.

Applied N-ext Products with my version of a "Franken Sprayer" and watered in. Working on a continual spoon feed plan until around Halloween where I plan on shutting it down for the winter...Or estimate that's the date.

Applied:
18-0-1 Green Punch, RGS, Air-8, Humic 12 and Microgreens at minimum application rates.

The yard still smells like a wet tackle box because of all the dead worms from the Early Bird application earlier in the week.


----------



## Startingout (Jun 5, 2019)

Found recommended rates for greens:

.1-.2 lbs/m Nitrogen per week
Suggested 20-10-20 foliar.
STEM @ 1 oz/m per week
Embark @ .2 oz/m (frequency not stated)

I've sprayed AMS and FE similar to what is posted in the forum but have been unsuccessful finding a good source for Phosphorus and Potassium local. When my N-Ext Green punch is complete, it would be nice to transition to something I can dial in to those rates. Any suggestions?


----------



## Startingout (Jun 5, 2019)

This has popped up in the yard over the last 72 hours. Believe it to be Pythium Blight but with the weather for the last couple of weeks in the 40-60 ranges, I'm not confident in my assessment. Also unsure if i should let her ride or throw down a fungicide.


----------



## Startingout (Jun 5, 2019)

HOC at .25". Poa is starting to settle in and show some good character.








[/url]


----------



## Startingout (Jun 5, 2019)

Lowering the cut each time.


----------



## Startingout (Jun 5, 2019)




----------

